# Gainesville Brevet Series 200K



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We haven't ridden anything all that long for a while and the weather looked to be fairly good so off we went.

Somewhat impressed to see about 100 folks at the start. :thumbsup: 

Turned out there were folks from all over. Of note there was a big group from Atlanta (props to them for riding the whole thing together) and we rode a good while with a Brit (who wasn't looking forward to heading home and not riding for the next couple of months).


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Typical for a brevet the groups split up pretty quick and we spent the first half bouncing between different sets of riders. No one seemed to be in all that much of a hurry since it is pretty early in the year for the distance.

Miss M really enjoyed riding behind all the plus size fellas out there.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Somewhere in the second 100K the sun started breaking thru the clouds and the day started warming up; which was a good thing since the ride started in the 30's. Everyone seemed a lot happier.

We were spending a lot more time riding on our own. Anyone that had started out too hard was paying the price and anyone that was much faster than us was long gone.

We had settled into a nice rhythm and were just rolling along happy as could be.

It was a nice day to ride and a nice route to ride on.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The last 50K seemed to just fly by. The slight headwind finally turned into a nice tailwind. Miss M was feeling strong and dragged a bunch of us home.

Props to the Gainesville Cycling Club for putting on a fine ride on a great route.

Not to mention the spread at the finish! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Talking things over after the ride Miss M and I agreed that we could have easily ridden more since we were feeling fine at the end.

We also agreed that we hadn't eaten enough during the day. 

We made up for it.  

Considering we were in Florida I thought the route had just enough elevation change to give you an excuse to stand up every so often and just a bit of coasting. Miss M thought that the main difficulty of the route was that is was so flat that we pedaled the entire thing-not like the usual fairly hilly brevet routes where there is lots of climbing and coasting. We were both happy that the winds were fairly light all day.

No question though, we would do it again.

Maybe tomorrow! :wink5:


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

The roads around Gainesville are great for cycling. I used to ride with the GCC when I lived there. I miss being down there sometimes. My wife will be going down later this month, but I won't be able to make it.

Where did you guys go for pizza?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

bismo37 said:


> ..Where did you guys go for pizza?


That is Flippos in Clermont. We drove home before we ate (didn't want to drive in the dark).


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

That looks like a good ride there! I've ridden with some of the Metro Atlanta Cyclists on Six Gap in the GA mountians. I'm 99% sure I approached Woody Gap with the one pictured.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Did my college years there and I miss riding in and around G-ville. Some great roads with slight rollers keeps you fit cause just like you said...you don't get to coast much.


----------

